# Ergo Vs. Boba



## goldie626 (Jan 4, 2010)

If anyone has used both the Ergo and the Boba, which one do you prefer and why?


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

I have seen the ergo, not used it. They look pretty similar from what I have seen, though boba has (removable) stirrups, and ergo has a pocket.

I LOVE my boba. After using MaiTais, I switched to boba and it is so much more comfortable on the back, even with baby getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Neither. Boba's too narrow. Ergo is too short. I'd vote Beco.


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

Between the 2 I like the Boba. I have not found it to be too narrow at all, but I have discovered that carriers are not one size fits all. The Ergo was just too much fabric for me (5'4", 115lbs), but I have seen women way smaller both in height and weight wearing it with success.
I really enjoy the Boba, but I also have the Beco Gemini and love it!


----------



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Taking notes, since I thought I wanted an Ergo (found it for $79), but now... I'm thinking Beco or Boba. But, in the end... I may not buy one... so many choices...

ETA: Looks like baby cannot face forward in the Boba. So, maybe Beco.


----------



## jPapa (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree, Beco is much better! I had an Ergo, very good carrier but way to bulky. I tried the Boba, its mainly for older kinds, didn't work for us. If it counts for anything, it looked like a Beco/Ergo copy, so I guess it might do the trick if you have a 1 year old.


----------



## ivynicole (Jan 20, 2011)

I have used an ergo and beco butterfly. The ergo seems more bulky and short on the kids back. I like the beco as its back is higher giving child more support. there is a piece of fabric on the inside between adult and child where you can toss them on your back. You can get a beco from Frog Mama in seconds/used for really good prices.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I like Beco first, then Ergo then Boba.


----------



## CrunchyMama74 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have both and like them for different reasons. The ergo is bulkier for me (I'm petite). I don't love that it comes down lower on my daughter's back, but she does seem to find it easier to nurse in it. And although they are basically the same structure, I find the ergo easier to adjust for on the go nursing sessions.

The boba fits my body type better and feels more streamlined. I feel like the higher back keeps her in more securely as well, since she likes to wriggle around. I'm also a fan of the stirrups as they will keep her hips in proper alignment as she grows.

I bought both my carries in organic, but I really like that the boba is made in the USA.

Looks like the beco has quite a following here though. May have to look into it!

Good luck!


----------



## Beth145 (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.bobababycarrier.com/index.php?page=compare-baby-carriers

This is a great comparison of different types of baby carriers, with pros and cons. I found it on the Boba site!

I have always gravitated toward the Moby wrap and the Boba, eager to try them!! Glad to hear that many of you have had such positive experiences with the Boba...the Ergo did not feel comfortable to me the one time I used it (as a nanny).


----------

